# Livingston marine



## fish4life

LIVINGSTON MARINE (ANYWHERE)

MOBILE OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (GULF COAST)*

(IF I DON'T FIX THE PROBLEM THEN YOU DON'T PAY.) (PRICE IS BY THE JOB)

I am a certified MOBILE outboard mechanic! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic within 500 miles.*

TUNE UP " SPECIAL" I WILL BE GIVING FREE WATER PUMPS WITH THE FULL TUNE UP SERVICE
(Carb overhaul, water pump, spark plugs and gear lube)*

All rebuilds come with a 3 year full warranty NO FINE PRINT!!!!!!! You will get a complete overhaul which consist of all new pistons, rings, wrist-pins, gaskets and ALL NEW bearings, rod bolts, new water pump and we will overhaul the carbs. No breakin required we will do it as well. "1 WEEK TURN AROUND!!!!!"

Please call for pricing and to set up an appointment: You will know your bill before we get started.*

Thanks,*
Shane Livingston*
850-375-0435


----------



## barefoot

fish4life said:


> LIVINGSTON MARINE (ANYWHERE)
> 
> MOBILE OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (GULF COAST)*
> 
> (IF I DON'T FIX THE PROBLEM THEN YOU DON'T PAY.) (PRICE IS BY THE JOB)
> 
> I am a certified MOBILE outboard mechanic! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic within 500 miles.*
> 
> TUNE UP " SPECIAL" I WILL BE GIVING FREE WATER PUMPS WITH THE FULL TUNE UP SERVICE
> (Carb overhaul, water pump, spark plugs and gear lube)*
> 
> All rebuilds come with a 3 year full warranty NO FINE PRINT!!!!!!! You will get a complete overhaul which consist of all new pistons, rings, wrist-pins, gaskets and ALL NEW bearings, rod bolts, new water pump and we will overhaul the carbs. No breakin required we will do it as well. "1 WEEK TURN AROUND!!!!!"
> 
> Please call for pricing and to set up an appointment: You will know your bill before we get started.*
> 
> Thanks,*
> Shane Livingston*
> 850-375-0435


 Shane;

Your service is great, recommend you to any & everyone.
No surprises, no delays...when you said it was ready...it was ready, bill was exact and to the penny as you quoted.


----------



## floater1

Btt end of the season repair/ service is just as important as the maitaince on your boat after a long sit up over the winter


----------



## dabutcher

Here is another bump for Shane. In the last month Shane removed an outboard off my Ranger and loaned me a stand to store it. He also installed another outboard on my Ranger and then repaired the leaking tilt and trim unit. Shane does quality work at a very fair price.


----------



## sealark

Oh shane Sunday has come and gone. You still want the anchor??


----------



## fish4life

Yes sealark I still need it haven't been that way. I'm going to orange beach thurs I'll come by and get it. Thanks


----------



## daniel9829

Bump for Shane. He rebuilt a motor for me five years ago it is still running strong.


----------



## FLbeachbum

Bump. Shane rebuilt mt 1985 Evinrude a few years back. She runs like a dream.


----------



## floater1

Btt


----------



## hjorgan

Shane, the twin Zukes are running great since the tune-up. Fuel flow is better by about 5%, and easier starting.

Soon as I get back down in about 2 weeks I'll get ya to service the bay boat.

Thanks!


----------



## fish4life

10-4


----------



## JasonL

Bump for Shane. He's done some work for me on my old Johnson and charged half of what he could have.


----------



## floater1

Btt


----------



## Getsome

Shane did a full service for me at my house. It was nice not having to trailer it to someone. Thanks for the great job!!


----------



## floater1

now is the time as business has slowed down a little


----------



## BWNN

Shane,Need some work done on my motor....Serviced


----------



## fish4life

Ok give me a call 8503750435. BWNN


----------



## floater1

Btt


----------



## fish4life

BWNN said:


> Shane,Need some work done on my motor....Serviced


Hey buddy give me a call and we can get u on the schedual. 8503750435


----------



## floater1

Btt


----------



## hjorgan

Have Shane check his PMs, my cell service is dead here.


----------



## floater1

K will let him know


----------



## fish4life

I don't know if I am receiving pm's. try again you ready for the service on the smaller boat.


----------



## max h1

PM sent


----------



## todd in the bay

*axle for Loadmaster?*

Livingston, or others,
What's it take to replace a axle for Loadmaster for a 1720 Keywest, hubs and axle? $? take a look...


----------



## fish4life

Todd in the bay give me a call 8503750435


----------



## Chapman5011

I have the same issue with the rear support rusting away


----------



## fish4life

Chapman5011 we can Handel that as well give us a call


----------



## Ragon210

hey Shane, need some work done. sent you a PM.


----------



## fish4life

Replied thanks


----------



## hjorgan

If you have a weird problem, let Shane take a look at it. He's real good at stalking outboard gremlins. Thanks Shane and Chris!


----------



## fish4life

Thanks hjorgan. Glad we could help and it was a gremlin for sure.


----------



## max h1

Great job yesterday Shane, nice meeting you and Chris.


----------



## fish4life

Thanks no problem


----------



## BlaineAtk

Hey Shane, I'll be bringing mine back to you for service as well soon. Should be home in a few weeks and I just need you to check out an alarm that comes on after I run for a little while. 

Just so everyone knows, whoever said he could chase down a gremlin..... isn't kidding. I don't think there has ever been a more camouflaged gremlin than my yamaha hahah. That being said, Shane got it sorted out for me and at a very fair price!


----------



## fish4life

todd in the bay said:


> Livingston, or others,
> What's it take to replace a axle for Loadmaster for a 1720 Keywest, hubs and axle? $? take a look...


Hey just checking to see if you got the axel fixed.

Thanks 
Shane Livingston 
8503750435


----------



## floater1

Boating season is right around the corner get that boat ready now don't wait till the day of


----------



## osborne311

Are you guys able to do a pre-season check on E-tecs with graphs, etc.? 

Thanks


----------



## floater1

Btt


----------



## 706Z

Shane,u got a PM.Your mail box is full.


----------



## stripernut

*great job*

Thanks Shane for getting my Lenco trolling tabs going again, and for getting the rest of my list done in good time.


----------



## floater1

Spring is upon us let's get them boats ready


----------



## bamafan611

Shane, have my boat at a dealer and saw your add. Your voicemail is full. I need a quick response before they start work. If you can fix it, i will pull it out. Please respond Terry Armstrong///251-988-8032.
Thank You


----------



## floater1

Btt


----------



## bamafan611

Shane and Chris, voicemail is full again and haven't heard any status on the yamaha 4 stroke. Where are we at?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Shane, Thank you for coming out and working on my boat and getting it ready for the season. Much appreciated. Your service is professional and the prices great.

thanks again, AP aka Jack from Navarre


----------



## SushiKing

Average time and labor cost for a repower? drop and swap only, controls and gauges would all stay with the boat. Thanks


----------



## cowhitey

Shane,

Wanted to hire you to do a annual tune up on a 2008, yamaha F150. Sent you a PM, text and tried leaving message but your voicemail is full. Please let me know if you're interested. Thank you.


----------



## fish4life

Nice talking with you cowhitey we will get out there and take care of it.


----------



## cowhitey

Shane,

Thank you for getting out to Spanish Fort and tuning up my boat along with doing a sea trial on it. I appreciate your service.

For anyone looking for a mobile mechanic I recommend Shane. I've never met him as I'm out of state but he showed up on schedule and took care of my tune up as quoted. He even went the extra mile and fixed a trailer brake problem I had in addition to taking my boat for a sea trial all for the cost of a tune up at a dealer. I will use Shane from here on out. Did what he said he would do and more. Even killed a water moccasin, no charge. Thanks Shane!


----------



## SushiKing

cowhitey said:


> Shane,
> 
> Thank you for getting out to Spanish Fort and tuning up my boat along with doing a sea trial on it. I appreciate your service.
> 
> For anyone looking for a mobile mechanic I recommend Shane. I've never met him as I'm out of state but he showed up on schedule and took care of my tune up as quoted. He even went the extra mile and fixed a trailer brake problem I had in addition to taking my boat for a sea trial all for the cost of a tune up at a dealer. I will use Shane from here on out. Did what he said he would do and more. Even killed a water moccasin, no charge. Thanks Shane!


Been my experience with Shane as well. I'm always quick to recommend Shane if/when any is looking to,get work done!


----------



## boatnbob

*Shane, can you pull MEFI 5 codes from an inboard?*

Motor is sending a "check engine" notice and I need to find out what is causing the issue. I recently replaced the alternator. I know you are an outboard guy, but maybe you can steer me in the right direction. Thanks in advance!

Boatnbob


----------



## fish4life

Pm sent


----------



## a

yes I could use a mobile mechanic too.....twin inboards, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## fish4life

David disher is the only one I know of that is mobile but he is hard to get ahold of. 850777-7303


----------



## fish4life

Anyone else had good luck with anybody that they can recommend to these inboard guys.


----------



## a

thank you sir,
Ill try Mr. Disher.....


----------



## BananaTom

Looking for you, your Voice Mail on your phone is full, sent a text to it.

Thanks BT


----------



## floater1

Btt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jblynn05

n/m Thanks Shane......


----------



## randynation

Shane, any luck fixing my boat?


----------



## fish4life

Working on it...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## randynation

OK thanks


----------



## randynation

Shane , will my boat be ready by next Friday?(9/25)


----------



## fish4life

Possibly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## randynation

OK let me know


----------



## hjorgan

Thanks again to Shane, found my gremlin in short order, quick fix for a very reasonable price! Now if you only worked on boat lifts.....


----------



## floater1

You need more gremlins bama gave us a workout today throwing that ball

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life

Bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life

This is a clean up not a full rewire. we did however put all new heat shrink wire terminals on every wire. And replaced a few bad wires. If your console looks like this one and want it cleaned up give us a call at Livingston marine 850-375-0435

Before




















After




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## a

fish4life said:


> LIVINGSTON MARINE (ANYWHERE)
> 
> MOBILE OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (GULF COAST)*
> 
> (IF I DON'T FIX THE PROBLEM THEN YOU DON'T PAY.) (PRICE IS BY THE JOB)
> 
> I am a certified MOBILE outboard mechanic! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic within 500 miles.*
> 
> TUNE UP " SPECIAL" I WILL BE GIVING FREE WATER PUMPS WITH THE FULL TUNE UP SERVICE
> (Carb overhaul, water pump, spark plugs and gear lube)*
> 
> All rebuilds come with a 3 year full warranty NO FINE PRINT!!!!!!! You will get a complete overhaul which consist of all new pistons, rings, wrist-pins, gaskets and ALL NEW bearings, rod bolts, new water pump and we will overhaul the carbs. No breakin required we will do it as well. "1 WEEK TURN AROUND!!!!!"
> 
> Please call for pricing and to set up an appointment: You will know your bill before we get started.*
> 
> Thanks,*
> Shane Livingston*
> 850-375-0435



Looking for a mobile inboard mechanic with a reputation like this......any suggestions?


----------



## fish4life

David disher if you can get ahold of him it's tough sometimes. 8507777303

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life

I just wanted to let everyone know that LIVINGSTON MARINE is now located at 2201 w navy blvd (BUT STAYING MOBILE). So call or come by Also with Jolly Rodgers marine also (MOBILE). 

We now offer: 

*outboard repair and rebuild

*inboard/outboard repair and rebuild

*Diesel repair and rebuild

*Boat Detail

*Vinyl wraps 

*Trailer Repair

*electrical/Electronics installs/trouble shooting

*all Upholstery and canvas 

We are going to create a one stop shop come check us out or give us a call:

Thanks 
Shane Livingston 
850-375-0435






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark

Isn't that the old transmission place across from tom thumb?


----------



## fish4life

Yes sir 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NOsaints

Great set up guys! My buddies and my boat is being worked on now, I highly recommend them! Great guys and great work


----------



## Chapman5011

Pm me a price to replace the prop seals in two motors . I having some water in the oil each time I change the lower unit oil. I run 1000 miles a year and change it once a year. I assume that is my issue 
2003 Mercury 90's 2 stroke
Boat is in orange beach

I'm noticing a little more water each year in the oil

Boat stays on a trailer when not in use if that means anything in this situation


----------



## hjorgan

Shane want to take a crack at my phasor diesel generator? Had it running for 3 weeks then she quit on me. Will turn over but no putt putt putt.


----------



## fish4life

10-4 I'll get with u to set up an appointment hjorgan.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life

Pm sent Chapman5011

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Ok so that's what you doing


----------



## fish4life

Here are some pics of our upholstery and t-tops that we are doing now. Bow was custom work being it use to be one solid cushion now it's 3 pieces with a 4th to make it a sleeper witch we suprised the customers wife with. the leaning post, back seats were built from the originals. Turned out really nice. 

Just give us a call: we can hadle anything that has to do with a boat. From engine repair/service, trailers, fiberglass, upholstery/canvas, boat raps, bottom jobs, ect....

Thanks shane 
Livingston marine
8503750435























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cowhitey

Shane. Sent you a PM.


----------



## fish4life

Pm sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

